# NEW JL '62 Bel Air gets the treatment



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

okay I did this one too...

Sure it has a certain charm to it like this:










But this looks so much more... um... I dunno...




























Next up is the blue Vette, but that'll have to wait for another day. It's past my bedtime. I will post an interesting tidbit about the glass on these, though... see below

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I understand that these things are put together by someone on an assembly line in Asia who makes 9 cents a day, but you won't believe how big and bulky the glass is. I hacked a LOT of it off. These are before and after pics:

--rick

PS--It looks like the hoods on the '62s (and the Vettes) are held on by 4 melted posts underneath. Remove the little melted blobs of plastic and I think the hood will lift right off...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! Those skinny tires and body lowering really pump up the realism of that Chevy. It's like Mom & Pop mobile circa 1962. The out of box look isn't too bad either, what happens when Mom & Pop give sonny boy the family ride and he tweaks it a little. Not bad at all.

That glass is like a body inside a body.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that '62 is the car I'm most looking forward to from this entire set......the color is amazing (I'm a green fanatic if you haven't been able to tell from all of my customs :lol: )

Lowering it a bit, and the skinny tire treatment is AWESOME...... while the roof isn't perfect, I can easily live with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Another great looking casting!

I agree with Tex on the colour--probably close to the 1/1 offering.
Many here have mentioned vintage stockers for these models, but I'm thinking one of Bill "Grumpy" Jenkins or Dave Strickler's first S/S Drag cars might fill the ticket for me. It's a natural.
Thanks for sharing the pics and you did a great modification! :thumbsup: 


Cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't believe all that extra plastic.  rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

A little old ladies car for sure... Granny Green...


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Another great one Park! Looks like some glass trimming and lowering is going to be standard procedure on these cars. Great color....you can picture this puppy rolling right out of the dealership lot back in '62. Cant wait to see what you do to the 'Vette.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I lowered the White one much the same way, w/ skinny tjet chassis.
Got my front just a little lower though.

Haven't run it yet, did dremeling at work
Looks like I need to attend to the glass next.

Pics soon.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I just got home with mine. I cant wait to get to work on these babies. I might need a second case to chop up and paint. All in all, the whole lot is pretty good. The Nova, Chevelle, and Grand Sport 'Vette are all just re-issues, but I have to say....the color on the "Vette and Chevelle are pretty cool as-is. The chrome-blue Nova...take it or leave it. The 67 'Vettes are pretty nice. The convertable top isnt as bad as expected up close....the top isnt so far out of proportion as it looked in earlier photos. The real problem is the lack of lower body cladding. WAY too much chassis showing through. The red and blue 'Vettes have it, and should look just fine with a little lowering. The question is....Why not put it the drop-top model? Its the same peice.
The Bel-Airs and Impalas look good. Yes....the windshields on the convertables look oversized, but trimming them down might help overcome that issue. Over-all, this is a solid line up, especially for people who are not afraid to do some trimming and tweaking to improve the appearance of these cars. There is alot of custom possibilities here....old drag cars and early Nascar pops right into your head when you look at this batch. I'm going to go play!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

JPRcustoms said:


> The chrome-blue Nova...take it or leave it.


I'll take it!!! LOL :jest:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice job Rick, I really like the lowered look. 

I saw them in a hobby store today. It almost looks like they were going to paint the roof on the glass (like the old T-jets) but later decided to make the body fit over the glass that was intended to be the body. 

I like them but, I am dissappointed in the size of the glass.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I Need A Few Jl 62 Chevy Body's In (green)*

Hi looking for A Few (JL T-Jet 500 62 Chevy Body's in Green)~In very good condition. (Body's only and / only in Green) Will trade (2)~AW 62 Chevy Body's in Purple for 1 used JL green body. Tom


----------

